# Disable Privacy Options in Access 2010



## satishmen66 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am using Access 2010 in Win 7. I have complied a .accdb file to .accde and when I run the compiled file the File menu appears with Privacy option enabled. This allows the users to change the settings. How can I disable this?


----------

